# Empty cricket tubs



## leewrs (Apr 24, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can obtain lots of empty cricket tubs? Thanks


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You can buy them for around 25p from online stores like monkfield nutrition and livefoods.co.uk I believe.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah my cellar the damn things are taking over I just can't throw them away lol. You want them send me details and cover the postage you can have them.


----------



## bannyian (Jun 13, 2007)

same here ive got quiet a few of them


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah i have a few here that i will be usin as hatchling tubs for my hognose's when the female drops


----------



## bannyian (Jun 13, 2007)

if anyone wants the ones i have just let me know and you can come and get them


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i need loads for my mantis nymphs if anyone has a lot spare im happy to cover the postage: victory:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I've got LOADS of them, if you cover postage you can have them too.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I got about 15 if you want them. pm me details


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

who has the most as i need loads and loads lol so how many have people got ?: victory:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

:up: how many u people got need loads


----------



## bannyian (Jun 13, 2007)

got 30 of them but would be awhile before i got chance to go to post office


----------



## bannyian (Jun 13, 2007)

if any1 local wants them let me know as il be binning them otherwise


----------



## bannyian (Jun 13, 2007)

these will be going to surly


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

*tubs*

i`ve got about 200.and i`m in manchester if thats any good to you.
cheers rick


----------



## spidergal (Aug 7, 2009)

I need some too, about a dozen. Please anybody that has some PM me.


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty old thread, but you never know, may get lucky.


----------



## toastie (Jul 4, 2008)

i have lots and i mean lots pm me what you need or call on 07850510583 and i'll sort you some out


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

I ought to really make that time to come see you Toastie, see your dubias and then get some more boxes for when i need to split mine.


----------



## toastie (Jul 4, 2008)

KarlW said:


> I ought to really make that time to come see you Toastie, see your dubias and then get some more boxes for when i need to split mine.


 more than welcome mate anytime


----------

